# Update on coco’s life



## Crystallynda (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello everyone! Happy New year! It’s been a minute since I been on here to post! I been dealing with a few personal things in my life and it’s finally settling down! 

Anyways, regardless however coco been doing great in his new home! Despite so many dogs however, coco been striving and growing a lot! I’m preparing to make his outside enclosure this year, I’ll keep you all updated on that transition as well! I hope you all are well!!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey buddy did I catch you off guard ?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 10, 2022)

It's great to see Coco doing so well! He looks very happy! Good job!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 11, 2022)

KarenSoCal said:


> It's great to see Coco doing so well! He looks very happy! Good job!


Thanks he is loved and spoiled like no other in this house!! Haha 

I am still in shock how much he has grown since I first got him last year in February! His colors are amazing compared to him then!


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 22, 2022)

Soon he’ll be walking in and out from a doggie door! I’m not ready! ??


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 22, 2022)

Do you guys ever find yourself saying your tortoise eats better then you lol?


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 29, 2022)

Adventures with coco! ???


----------



## Crystallynda (Apr 6, 2022)

My baby Coco is changing so much! He’s almost the size of both my hands! 

Where has time gone??


----------



## Crystallynda (Apr 6, 2022)

My dogs every once in a while think hes a toy 

I try not to panic! Lol


----------



## Crystallynda (Jun 24, 2022)

Coco is thriving! I am pleased by his development! Took my baby to his yearly checkup! Only concern was the beak! Doctor said to keep an eye out for that! Other than that coco is loved and healthy! Hes been going outside more often “less time due to summer” but trying to introduce him to the outdoors! Hasn’t stopped him…always being a little trouble maker! Loves old dog poop 🫣🫣! I officially have a toddler lol


----------



## Crystallynda (Jun 24, 2022)

What’s crazy is this is the third plastic pot I had to purchase just this year for his hide! He loves his hide so much! What he grow out of..my bearded dragon has now! Its been a journey with this little guy!


----------

